# Regulatory Compliance Category > General Regulatory Compliance Forum >  Workmans Compensation Earnings return form

## Dave A

With the return of earnings for Workmans Compensation due by 31st March, if you haven't received a return of earnings form yet, it's available *outdated link removed - updated below*.

If you can get the Department of Labour website to respond, that is. It seems to be taking strain today.

----------


## Ivan

Did you know ?

If you within the buidling and construction industry, you do not have to be registered with the Compensation Fund, You may register with FEM at the same cost.

----------


## Marie Stieger

I tried to download return of earnings form as you said but it said it's not available.

Regards
Marie

----------


## Dave A

This is the latest available that I've managed to find, but it's for 2010. I'm saving it for a hail mary shot at filing a return if there isn't more news about this year's return by the beginning of next week.

----------


## Marie Stieger

> This is the latest available that I've managed to find, but it's for 2010. I'm saving it for a hail mary shot at filing a return if there isn't more news about this year's return by the beginning of next week.



Thank you Dave

I also downloaded this old form but don't know if they will accept it because it seems to me that they will use any excuse to make us pay the penalties and interest for late submissions. When I phoned this yesterday to querrie when I will receive my form this black lady said they are not ready yet. So I asked her is it still due the the 31st of March she said yes. So I asked her if I will be charged interest and penalties for late submissions because it will be because they are so slack and she said yes. She said it's up to me to phone them again on the 26st and ask if the forms are ready. What a cheek! I think we must all just refuse to pay any interest and penalties for late submissions!

----------


## Ivan

Hi All

Yes its that time of the year again, yes no new return of earnings forms has been sent out as yet, as according to some officials at the Fund they looking at rolling out the new system on the 17th of April similar to e-filing, I doubt it will happen, but lets wait and see.
Yes penalties will be charged at 10%, irrespective as the system calculates the penalty , totally unfair I know, but thats the Fund for you.
Im almost certain the 2011 return will differ from the 2010, so rather not send that form in.

I will try and obtain more info from the Fund later today and will post accordingly.

----------

Dave A (20-Mar-12)

----------


## Ivan

Ok just got off the phone with a contact at the Fund, and they have applied to the Comissioner for extension for deadlines for submissions.it seems they are still waiting to confirm the wage ceiling , which is strange as we have received the maximum wage ceiling already (R292031.00 per employee per annum).

As soon as I receive a copy of the new return, will post a link.

----------

Christel (20-Mar-12), Dave A (20-Mar-12)

----------


## Dave A

From the Return of Earnings question thread:




> We have numerous problems with WCC and it's no use to object against anything as they don't correct anything or waiver penalties & interest like SARS.  I have the 2011 final 2012 provisional W.As.8 in Excel format if anybody is interested...(and can tell me how to upload the doc).. but it would be no use to complete and post to them, as they have changed to a new system and if you don't have your new ref number... they might just end up losing your form ...


I contacted Christel and am delighted to report the 2011 return form in Excel format is attached below.

I suggest take heed of Christel's warning about the new reference numbers, but at least if you haven't got your new number yet and are going to call Workmans Compensation you'll be able to ask for your new number while you're about it.

----------

cagenuts (22-Mar-12), sandyb (21-Mar-12)

----------


## Rebel

We all now the program SAP (definition is deep black hole to deposit all your money in) - well the Compensation Fund installed that some 8 months ago - need I say that everybody knows that it takes a little longer (some years) to get it working.

----------


## sandyb

> From the Return of Earnings question thread:
> 
> 
> 
> I contacted Christel and am delighted to report the 2011 return form in Excel format is attached below.
> 
> I suggest take heed of Christel's warning about the new reference numbers, but at least if you haven't got your new number yet and are going to call Workmans Compensation you'll be able to ask for your new number while you're about it.


Dave, thanks for posting the new form. Not sure how you managed that but a BIG thank you.  Now at least I can submit my return on time (and still be charged a late submission penalty - like last year).  Here's hoping though.  This time I will get proof that I've delivered / mailed it to them on time.

 :Smile: 

Good luck all!

Ciao :EEK!:

----------


## InTouch

> With the return of earnings for Workmans Compensation due by 31st March, if you haven't received a return of earnings form yet, it's available here.
> 
> If you can get the Department of Labour website to respond, that is. It seems to be taking strain today.


Hey there, thank you so much for sending this info. However, when I went to the site to get the form - it seems to have been removed by you know who. Form not available :-)

----------


## Dave A

> However, when I went to the site to get the form - it seems to have been removed by you know who. Form not available :-)


The form you need for this year is at post 8 here

----------


## IMHO

Thanks for the form Dave. 

Question. 1. Why does it say part 2? What is part 1?
2. How does one pay this?
3. What is this about a new number?

----------


## Christel

Hello All,
I have just contacted Celia Coetzer from a company called "Workers Compensation Assistance CC", they deal with all IOD claims etc.  She confirmed that the forms have not even been printed yet.. therefore not posted (what the frikkadel?)... She attended a roadshow where the Commissioner informed them that all forms will be available mid April - electronically.  She also says that the Excel form I made available to you all will not be accpeted, as all forms should have a bar code on...  
She is busy chasing them up re the penalties... will keep in contact - I will post on this site as soon as I have confirmation from her (good or bad news).
Yours in the struggle,
christel

----------


## Dave A

> Yours in the struggle


Tell me about it  :Stick Out Tongue: 
I suggest the very least Workmans Compensation could do is give an official announcement on the issue on the DoL website...

Thanks for all your efforts, Christel.

----------


## Brilliant

> Thank you Dave
> 
> I also downloaded this old form but don't know if they will accept it because it seems to me that they will use any excuse to make us pay the penalties and interest for late submissions. When I phoned this yesterday to querrie when I will receive my form this black lady said they are not ready yet. So I asked her is it still due the the 31st of March she said yes. So I asked her if I will be charged interest and penalties for late submissions because it will be because they are so slack and she said yes. She said it's up to me to phone them again on the 26st and ask if the forms are ready. What a cheek! I think we must all just refuse to pay any interest and penalties for late submissions!


I also phoned and a black lady told me the same, when i asked about the deadline she said still the 31st, she added that it is our resposibility to listen to the news and the tv to hear what is happening,  can you believe that ! this is a circus and we are all played like puppets. :Mad:

----------


## Dave A

> Question. 1. Why does it say part 2? What is part 1?


There are two worksheets in the spreadsheet.



Part 1 is on page 1.




> 2. How does one pay this?


You don't make a payment with the Return of Earnings. You wait for an assessment which will arrive one day (goodness only knows when).




> 3. What is this about a new number?


The old numbering system is being replaced by a new numbering system. The last assessment I received actually reflected both numbers.

----------


## Christel

Something interesting... (and seeing that I normally confuse people  :EEK!: ...) did you know that if you complete a ROI for a church the ministers' salaries are excluded from IOD... I wonder why?

----------


## Ivan

Hi All

Yes the new numbers should reflect on your new assessments its called a BP no(eg BP 2001167960), its to eventually intergrate the no's with the SARS and UIF depts.
Still no news on the return of earnings, still seems like they will only be sent mid April.

----------


## IMHO

I do not recall when last I received an assessment...

----------


## IMHO

> There are two worksheets in the spreadsheet.


hehe, sorry. I must practice what I preach. Read the screen!

----------


## IMHO

> She also says that the Excel form I made available to you all will not be accpeted, as all forms should have a bar code on...


So then it is individualized. If it is individualized, I will never get one, as it seems I am lost in the sistem. Maybe I should register again?

----------


## Christel

> So then it is individualized. If it is individualized, I will never get one, as it seems I am lost in the sistem. Maybe I should register again?



Rather wait for them to "catch up" and then see if they can trace you... if not, by that time there might be a quicker way to register....

----------


## IMHO

ChriselACS, that is what I have been doing, but it is getting ridiculous now and the inspectors bother me every now and again. I am running out of excuses...

Also, should there be a serious injury on duty, I am in deep doo doo?

----------


## Christel

IMHO... ok... I see, but I can tell you out of personal experience that it's no use in trying to register now... I've been waiting for registrations to come thru now since July 2011 and if you phone to see what the status is, you are being told that they can see the entity is loaded onto their systems, but with the new program they have adopted they only issue registration numbers when they raise the first assessment ... so, you are stuffed anyway.  So, based on this I would recommend you wait till the confusion with the ROI are sorted (hopefully 17th April) and then try and register.  You would need to scan & email / fax & post by registered mail your application form.  Then at least you have a 1 - 10 posibility that they might receive your form.....

----------


## Ivan

Hi

Just a reminder guys, if your business falls within the building and construction industry , you would need not have to be with the Compensation Fund, you would be able to transfer over to FEM.
Exactly the same cost, just a way more efficient service (eg letters of good standing are valid for a year), contact me should you wish to enquire more (Ivan 0828266875).
Easy way to immediately know if you do fall within that classification is simply checking your WCA registration no, and should the last four digits begin with 05, you may transfer over to FEM.eg (0123-869-0500)For those that requires their status checks give me a call , I will try and assist where possible

----------


## CBG

> I also phoned and a black lady told me the same, when i asked about the deadline she said still the 31st, she added that it is our resposibility to listen to the news and the tv to hear what is happening,  can you believe that ! this is a circus and we are all played like puppets.


I have just spoken to Patricia at the Comp Fund call centre.  She says that the forms will be sent out in April, and the deadline has been extended to end of May 2012.

----------

Dave A (27-Mar-12), Martinco (27-Mar-12)

----------


## Imp

Hi there

I have just found this forum - its a great place! With regards to the workmens comp - do all companies need to register if they employ people ? or is there a threshold?

Thanks

----------


## Greg

> Hi there
> 
> I have just found this forum - its a great place! With regards to the workmens comp - do all companies need to register if they employ people ? or is there a threshold?
> 
> Thanks


As far as I know all companies need to register irrespective of how many people you employ.

----------


## Greg

In the electrical industry does one have to belong to any workmans compensation?

I tell you why when I first started I joined FEM( Federated employers mutual assurance co.).

Over the last 3 and a bit years business has become a hell of a lot tighter with work. I mean my turn over for 2011 was down 63% from what I did in 2008.

This workmans compensation is necessary but it costs an absolute fortune every year.

I have also found that at the end of the day there is no difference between this and a bank. They will pay for what you need but they will get the money back from you over the next couple of years.

I used them once in 2001. The total claim came to just over R 50 000.00 for one of my employes that did his knee in.

Over the next 4 years my rates that I paid in for each year were astronomical so they could get their R 50 000.00 back.

----------


## Beancounter

Hi All,

We received this email from SAICA this morning. Deadline has been extended to 31 May 2012.

Regards,


Description: Return of Earnings form deadline extended to 31 May 2012


Dear XXXXX

The deadline for the Return of Earnings form (W.As.8) to be prepared under the Compensation for Occupational Injuries and Diseases Act (COIDA) is 31 March 2012.

Due to numerous queries from SAICA members we have engaged with the Department of Labour on the fact that the forms have not yet been issued.

The Department of Labour have informed us that they are experiencing delays in the issuing of the 2011 Return of Earning (ROE) forms. 

The deadline submission for the 2011 ROE has been extended to 31 May 2012 for all registered COIDA employers. The Department of Labour will be issuing annual returns from 30 March 2012.

The Department of Labour has stated that employers will not be penalised for the submission deadline of 31 March 2012.

Regards

Juanita Steenekamp
Project director: Governance and Non-IFRS Reporting



Copyright (c) saica.co.za. Unauthorised use of this material is prohibited.

To update your subscription preference...
Please do not reply to this email as this mailbox is unattended. Direct all responses to the relevant address as indicated above.
For queries call SAICA's Contact Centre at 08610 SAICA (72422)
Please quote your SAICA reference number when notifying the Institute of a change in your details.
Non-profit organisation registration number: 020-050-NPO

Description: Image removed by sender.

----------


## Christel

Has anybody received the forms that they was supposed to be posting out from 2nd April?... or was this only a fictional date...?

----------


## Dave A

I've been wondering the same myself. Nothing received on my side as yet.

----------


## sandyb

No, also nothing received.  With only 6 weeks to go till the "new" submission date deadline, time is once again running out.  What to do?  What to do?  Eish!

----------


## Astrum

With no forms available, would anyone suggest that we use the old one from last year? I am going away for business and am worried that I will not be in SA when and if the new forms are sent out. What concerns me is that even if I do use the 2011 form and send it in for 2012, it will not be accepted and will be deemed incorrect?

----------


## CLIVE-TRIANGLE

Not a single client has received it yet.

----------


## Mike C

Is there anyone on the forum who could raise this at government level - or perhaps an article in the news media?

----------


## USHA

I have not received mine yet!  When you phone, there is just no way you can actually speak to another human being on the other end of the line!

----------


## Yvonne

Nor do you have any success even if you go there!
Yesterday one of our directors went to the Compensation Dept. office in Pretoria, and wasted an entire day, as we have had no replies to repeated e-mails, faxes, and couriered requests for a statement of account. Our company has not received a statement of account for 2010 and 2011. We have paid an estimate, but want to close our bookkeeping for 2011 and need confimation of the amounts due and payable.

We have also been requesting the form for the return for this year.
He eventually left in total frustration with a letter of good standing (not requested!), and was advised that the form should be available next week.
No statement of account possible?

This level of service should not be tolerated.

Yvonne

----------

